# Introducing SCARETRAX - THE place for Royalty Free Horror music



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

We have just launched a new service called SCARETRAX

you can download royalty free horror music on a name your price basis, and use it how you like on commercial and non commercial projects

As its launch night we have 6 Sam Haynes tracks for free download with many more to come from other great Horror producers throughout the year so please join the mailing list to make sure you dont miss out.

If you are a musician and would be interested in joining the project please get in touch on the site, we would love to hear from you

Check out the site below - any feedback would be gratefully received

https://scaretrax.bandcamp.com/


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Best of luck with the new project. _Maniac_ is still going to be on the upcoming album, correct? I am liking the redo of _The Dark_ very much, with the piano making it sound quite different than the original. Also, the remix of _Witching Hour_ that plays when one clicks on the custom track is fantastic. Thanks for again offering some excellent free downloads.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Garth always great to get feedback from you. I'm not sure on maniac yet I might revisit it, do you think it needs more work.
Glad you like the music so far I'll put that witching hour track up,for free download soon ... hoping to post lots more over the coming months along with some other great producer's works!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I appreciate the compliment. It is nice when a musician asks listeners for feedback and actually takes their thoughts into consideration. I think that _Maniac_ could possibly be shortened a tad to make the track slightly less repetitive, particularly near the end, but it is very good overall. Thanks. I look forward to hearing them.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks Garth I'll remix it at some point cheers for taking time to listen and feedback its much appreciated!

I hav recruited one or two horror producers for the scaretrax project so hopefully we will have a good mix of music up soon


----------



## 8Trak (Oct 31, 2015)

Love the quality of the soundtracks! 

Ghost voices - Good for light background fill
Phantoms - Could imagine this in a club on Halloween
Zombie - Love the beat to it
Evil Calls - If Michael Jackson & Michael Meyers made another Triller-type song 
Mischief Night - Leaning toward the creepy carnival side, gave me the willies thinking about this one
The Dark - Very cool how the piano quarter notes that repeat get so ominous, great track
Maniac - Another very good track for a club or with actors who'll dance. Also, how it builds towards the end, which could be utilized with a big prop (guillotine, electric chair, etc.)

Overall I thought that these were excellent soundtracks! I can see using them in different areas of a haunt. Great audio quality and very original. I love them!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

8Trak said:


> Love the quality of the soundtracks!
> 
> Ghost voices - Good for light background fill
> Phantoms - Could imagine this in a club on Halloween
> ...


Thanks for the awesome review. We really want to help out our fellow haunters by giving some completely free to use music for their projects without having to worry about copyright blocks. I'm really pleased you liked the tracks, there are a lot more to come before Halloween 2016! Thanks for taking the time to orovide a review for each one


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

We have just released a new one called 'burial' which is quite eerie you can check it out at www.scaretrax.bandcamp.com too


----------



## 8Trak (Oct 31, 2015)

Hmmm... just checked the scaretrax site tonight but didn't see the 'burial' one there!?! The 8th one was the custom Scarepackage...


----------

